
Redfin launches React Server, a React framework with server rendering - lacker
https://github.com/redfin/react-server
======
proyb2
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1WvCBOMqUyGlB5KMU_cWw...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1WvCBOMqUyGlB5KMU_cWwMVZeXoOUAXqeyCRPDCRNfn0/edit#slide=id.g140b994cfd_0_377)

10^3 req/s is 1000 req/s on 192 cores? What does it mean?

~~~
dfabulich
Yes, that's right.

